
Larry Tesler cut and pasted from this mortal coil - coloneltcb
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/19/larry_tesler/
======
aklemm
Headlines like that really should be divulged to the subject before their
death. It's shame they miss out on the chuckle.

~~~
Stratoscope
You were downvoted for this comment, but it was merged from a previous thread
where it made much more sense in context:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200219213005/https://news.ycom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200219213005/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22367558)

The original thread was a link to The Register which had this headline:

 _Larry Tesler cut and pasted from this mortal coil_

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/19/larry_tesler/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/19/larry_tesler/)

I also found The Register's headline pretty funny and apropos, and I am sure
that if Larry is looking down on us, he got a chuckle out of it too!

~~~
aklemm
Thanks for clarifying the situation. Karma come, karma go.

~~~
dang
Sorry! When merging threads, we always try to exempt the comments that only
make sense in the original context. I even saw your comment and recognized it
as such but it must have slipped through my fingers somehow. We've repatriated
it now. (Of course now these replies are out of context, but oh well.)

~~~
Stratoscope
This could almost be a scene from the great Firesign Theatre album _How Can
You Be in Two Places at Once When You 're Not Anywhere at All_:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_Can_You_Be_in_Two_Places_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_Can_You_Be_in_Two_Places_at_Once_When_You%27re_Not_Anywhere_at_All)

And I'm certain that Larry would appreciate the reference! ;-)

All hail Marx and Lennon!

p.s. If you happen to see this, aklemm, your username - or at least a possible
pronunciation of it - plays a role in another Firesign Theatre album, _I Think
We 're All Bozos on This Bus_:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Think_We%27re_All_Bozos_on_T...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Think_We%27re_All_Bozos_on_This_Bus)

(search the page for "Clem"...)

------
ColinWright
Also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

